# How to make a hard stop



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Can someone give me advice on how to make a hard stop? Do I just need to dig the board deeper?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Like an emergency stop?

Rise up 
Pivot the board sideways
Tilt your board on edge and sink down over it by flexing your legs.
Balance against the massive forces you are creating.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

^^^ What he said. Common sense. Sharp edges and just really lean into it. I find short toeside stops are easier than heelside. Although neither is all that tough.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Take a match and quickly put it against the skin as soon as it goes out. Also, you can try flicking the testicles.


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

I've made a perfect 'hard stop' month ago. 
Was on my toeside when 2 skiers jumped in front of me and we were going to crash badly. I've made my best doing at toeside stop ASAP. Slope was hardpacked and somehow i've managed to do it almost immediately. All impulse I’ve got was eaten by pressure and bending of my front boot (stiff one, 7 out of 8) in a second. My ankle got all the credit. 
I’ve finished my run. Got some tea.. made one more and.. Next few days I was crawling around on my rest 3 extremities. After a month I’m almost fine, but still have to watch for the ankle.
I know that it’s all my fault ‘cause lack of technique. Take care of yourself m8s!


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

cifex said:


> Take a match and quickly put it against the skin as soon as it goes out. Also, you can try flicking the testicles.


lmfao nice


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

cifex said:


> Take a match and quickly put it against the skin as soon as it goes out. Also, you can try flicking the testicles.


Awesomeness


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

cifex said:


> Take a match and quickly put it against the skin as soon as it goes out. Also, you can try flicking the testicles.


I don't get it.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> I don't get it.


Cifex was trying to answer the question of "How to make a hard *on* stop."


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> I don't get it.


lololool nub


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Irish2685 said:


> Cifex was trying to answer the question of "How to make a hard *on* stop."


I'd have to say that that takes one peculiar stretch of imagination. So does the solution he suggested.


----------

